# What do I have?



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*green tinted honey*

purple loosestrife? grows in wet areas consider an invasive plant.
sound like the right plant?
bob


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*fall ny crops*

My last super last year yielded some very nice honey that turned to sort of a creamed honey right away. 
golden rod, aster honey .fall ny flows both crystilize fast,like creamed honey.
bob


----------

